# I don't think its aggressive biting.



## mswansby (May 27, 2013)

So I rescued a hegie from CL (free to good home, don't have time for him blah blah blah), I honestly don't know much about him but I have some assumptions since he is overweight and a biter. So he is afraid of everything as I'm pretty sure he was never handled, but he bites after a few licks. I've tried the whole blowing in his face but it never seems to register. 
Tonight my worst fears happened, I had him on the floor with me watching TV and he was running around me like normal exploring and he got up near my head and chomped on my ear and drew blood. I love this little guy and I do want to help him. What can I do?

BTW
He is 6months, He has a nice setup with a large wheel that he can run in (he ran in it while in the store)


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

First off props to you for rescuing the little guy!

As far as the biting I have one piece of advice to offer. My hedgie bit my boyfriend's mother a few weeks ago and I happened to be sitting there watching him when it happened. He sniffed her arm, gave a few licks and then bit...HARD and hung on until I was able to grab him which scared him to quickly release. Moral of the story...turns out she had lotion on her arms that had a very strong smell. I am absolutely convinced that is why he bit her. Poor guy probably couldn't tell that it wasn't food because as far as he knew it smelled good enough! So be sure you don't have any lotion or perfumes on. Generally I rinse my hands every single time prior to handling him just to be sure not to tempt him.

I suppose if your hedgie seems overweight and huffy then there is a strong possibility he just needs some practice being handled...and that just takes time and patience. I wish I had more advice but hopefully others will chime in on this one! Good luck!


----------



## mswansby (May 27, 2013)

I've been picking him up everyday and hanging out with him. He chews on everything too, my female never does any of this.


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Sounds like a learned behavior from his previous home. Anyone else have experience with this?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Some hedgehogs are very oral and love to chew on clothing, fabrics and anything interesting smelling. Blowing in their face seldom works and depending on the reason for biting, can actually have an adverse effect. Keep exposed skin away from his mouth and offer him safe things to chew and bite on. He will get the message eventually and learn what he can bite and what he can't. If he is chewing on your clothing, make certain to keep the fabric away from your skin so he doesn't accidentally grab skin too. Although some hedgehogs could lick all day and never bite, most often it's lick lick bite.


----------



## mswansby (May 27, 2013)

Nancy said:


> Some hedgehogs are very oral and love to chew on clothing, fabrics and anything interesting smelling. Blowing in their face seldom works and depending on the reason for biting, can actually have an adverse effect. Keep exposed skin away from his mouth and offer him safe things to chew and bite on. He will get the message eventually and learn what he can bite and what he can't. If he is chewing on your clothing, make certain to keep the fabric away from your skin so he doesn't accidentally grab skin too. Although some hedgehogs could lick all day and never bite, most often it's lick lick bite.


yea I read about licking being the precursor to a bite. My main current goal is to get him warmed up to being picked up or at the very least not being afraid of people. I took him with me to petsmart to get him accustomed to sounds and people and he did very well, when I picked up his new wheel he was running in it while I walked around the store, had no issues till people wanted to pet him.

I have a female hedgehog, would letting them out together be of any help to his demeanor (he makes the squeaks for mating so I don't want them together right now) ?

Here is a video of him playing in a pool with some toys, more like just running but his pretty active until someone gets too close. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... BdtwnGR3Yw


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

Unless you want your female to end up pregnant you don't want to have them out together.


----------

